# What to do when a horse falls while you are riding



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

Yeah, mud is no fun for sure. I would have hopped off, but seeing as he was not hurt and it was a gentle fall I don't think you did anything bad. If it oly took 7 seconds for this to happen then you were probably still in shock so its not a big deal. But yes, when your horse falls, it is generally advisable to get off and assess any injuries and if the horse is ok, help it get up and moving again.


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

Yeah, if that happens again, just hop off and walk him a bit to make sure all is good before moving on.


----------



## rottenweiler (Apr 16, 2009)

I have been on horses that have fallen and luckily not been fallen ON. I say if there's TIME to safely get off then i would do that, but 7 seconds doesn't seem like enough time and might have startled him more. I was on a horse that tripped and went rolling forward and I came off. It was all slow motion so I wasn't hurt but I heard people yelling GET UP GET UP GET UP!!!! I was so startled I got up and started to run, luckily too because the horse was still rolling forward and would have landed right on me!


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

The only one I was ever on during a fall rolled on top of me and broke my ribs and bruised my lung... Im happy you are both ok! the biggest thing to do is to not panic. Try to keep your head and assess the situation before you do anything.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

I would have taken my feet out of the stirrups, much safer if you needed to ditch. I've only ever been on a horse going down once, a few months ago, when Molly and I were practicing gymhana and she just went down. I fell off and blacked out, so I didn't exactly have control over what to do lol :lol.


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

Like Honeysuga said try not to panic. If you have enough time to think, get off in case he rolls.
He must be a pretty good horse since he didn't freak out.


----------



## GreyRay (Jun 15, 2010)

The first time I had a horse fall over I was 5 and mom was lungeing me on my horse. We picked it up to a trot, and them my little sister ran out in front of him. He ended up slipping and falling while avioding her, and my foot got caught in the stirrup and my ankle was sprained.

The second time was in 08. I was riding my dads horse on the road, he was being unruly, and ended up flipping foreword at a slow canter. I went sliding into the other lane and had a broken wrist, an odd bump on my elbow, and road rash on my knee. He had a scrape above his eye.

Both times I didnt get the choice to stay on or get off LOL!

I think you handled it OK. It happened pretty fast. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## aspin231 (Mar 20, 2010)

I was riding Whiskey when he went down last February or so, in the same conditions you describe- muddy! We were riding uphill and turning a corner, at a slow trot, when his back leg just slipped out from underneath him (he was slightly off the drier part of the trail) and he fell on his side. I had my feet out of the stirrups as soon as I realized what was going on! 
If it ever happens again in the future, do as the others suggested and take your feet out of the stirrups and be ready to do an emergency dismount.


----------



## corgi (Nov 3, 2009)

Thanks everyone! I will definitely take my feet out of the stirrups if something like that ever happens again. And thanks for not making me feel bad for staying on. 
Huck is a wonderful horse...super calm...nothing fazes him but I am sure a different horse may have freaked out a bit. In addition, we were lucky that he didn't roll over on my foot. From now on, I will be ready to get off in a hurry.


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

Im just glad you guys are ok.


----------

